

Ask HN: Rails to OpenStack career migration - haidrali

I am currently working in rails and have opportunity to go to OpenStack. Should i consider this move.
======
bootload
_" OpenStack"_

Be specific.

Do you mean
<[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStack>](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStack>)
product or a true "open-stack" consisting of open-source software ie: language
+ database + web server + OS?

~~~
haidrali
i'm referring to true open-stack consisting of open-source software ie:
language + database + web server + OS

~~~
trcollinson
I am a bit confused. You say you are currently working in Rails, which is an
open source framework built on top of an open source language.

What database are you using? PostgreSQL (open source), MySQL (potentially open
source), MongoDB (open source), or something else? In my experience all of my
Rails apps have been built on an open source database, though I know it is
possible to use a proprietary one.

What web server are you using? Nginx (open source), Apache (open source),
something else? I am absolutely sure you could run Rails on a non-open source
web server, but I find that rather unlikely.

What OS are you using? This might be where you are not open source. But in
production I would imagine the majority of Rails apps are deployed on a
Linux/BSD platform... which are open source.

So I guess the question is, what is your stack?

